# books on competitive obedience training



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe this will help: http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=3262&highlight=obedience+books

Have you checked Amazon for the book you mentioned? 

I bought Show Me! (can't remember the author right now) and The Complete Poodle by Del Dahl b/c they were recommended here and I really like both of them. I believe the Dahl book is out of print but you can find it on Ebay and Amazon. I think Mr. Dahl in particular is such a great writer and I read his entire book from start to finish in just a couple hours. I love Amazon b/c of the reviews, even if you don't buy the book from there, I think they are worth checking out. I thought about buying a few conformation books and if you pay close attention to the reviews, you figure out which ones are worth the money.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link, HC. [Probably should have done a search before posting  ] I'll check them out. I've checked out Del Dahl's book from the library and want to get my own copy. Right now looks like the cheapest one is $45 and goes on up to over $100. Just an indication of what a great reference book it is. I'll just keep looking periodically and see if I can't find one for less. And agree that it's great to be able to read the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Competition Obedience: A Balancing Act. 


Very straight forward and clear. Good diagrams. Will take you from Novice all the way through Utility.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, Cbrand. That's what I want and need.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

$45, that's really high! I paid less than $20 including shipping. Keep an eye out, you'll find a good price.


----------

